# Thank you Uglyman



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

The people of great state of Arizona thanks you for defending our freedoms, that many of people have died and shed blood to give us. 
Uglyman, men like yourself always have a home in AZ. Thank you Uglyman for defending our God given rights, this is what makes you a man and not a servant or coward. These people live to close to the socialist country of Canada so you will have to excuse them. It just comes natural for them to roll over and play dead. [/b]


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Am I missing something? Uglyman?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think he is referring to Ugly getting the boot.Won't be missed here.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahhh I don't even remember him. Guess I will have to run a search.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

He was a great guy. He had a great liking for the Jews. I see that Mr. 10 Gauge has a great liking for the members of Nodak, you know, the ones who are rolling over and playing dead.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

10 gauge said:


> These people live to close to the socialist country of Canada so you will have to excuse them. It just comes natural for them to roll over and play dead.


Wow

:bs:


----------

